# Sterling Gray or Titanium Gray?



## rwsandiego (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm debating colors for a new 750Li. And it's rather frustrating that my local dealers only have a few 7's to look at in person. No dealer in San Diego currently has a 7 in either of these 2 Gray colors. The BMW USA website has some nice photos on their website, but they do not lable the photos so it is still a guessing game as to the exact color of the car. Does anyone know what color 750 is found in the default webpage for the 750Li at http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/7/750lisedan/default or the color in the rear end photo

on the upper righthand 750Li photo gallery page at http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/7/750liSedan/gallery.htm


----------



## zip97062 (Jul 23, 2005)

I ordered the Sterling Gray.... it's the lighter of the two colors.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

This is Stearling Gray.


----------



## rwsandiego (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you for posting these photos. I decided to order the Sterling Gray, and your post just confirmed my decision. My local dealer had a 5 series on the lot in Titanium Gray, which was my original color choice, but in person it just had a little too much of a green tint for my taste. Thanks much.


----------

